# 455 value?



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I found this for sale near me and thinking of picking it up...haven't seen it in person yet and not sure why it's red but # on block are 485428 looks like 1972 Pontiac 455 motor? Crank rotates 360'...what's it worth? This is the only pict I got from the guy.


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I guess I should say it's a rebuildable core and not a drop in and go.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

IF the block and crank are GOOD, rebuildable pieces, they're worth $500-$600 minimum. The going price, in most places is probably closer to $1000 for the complete engine, if it also has usable 4x heads(but if it's a '72, I suppose it has the '72 heads, such as the 7M5, which do not have the end exhaust manifold bolt holes--making them worth less, except for #'s matching restos.), and all the other stuff that bolts to the block.

Actually most guys don't use the big chamber 455 heads. So, unless they are the #64 heads, or any of the round port heads, none of the big chamber heads are worth much. Most use smaller chamber heads, like 6x-8 for pump gas 455 builds. 

A '72 4-barrel intake is worth a few bucks , since it will work with all the '72 up heads, but doesn't have the EGR valve provision. The pic is small. But I think I can see the plate for the hot air type choke, which was 1st used in '73. Of course, any of the outside, bolt on parts, could have been changed thru the years. So, to ID the block, you need the 2-letter code off the front of the block, and the date code, which is back by the dist hole. That 485428 block was used for several years--at least '71-'74. Pinion head can correct any of this info I get wrong. 

Of course, value depends on the availability of similar items, in a particular area, and how many guys, in that area, are hunting a rebuildable 455.

And, of course, for those who scrounge up all the decent Pontiac parts they can, for later profit taking, it is worth less. They need to buy low and sell high. So, in some areas, the only bargain prices you'll find, for desirable parts, are the those which the bargain hunters don't know about.

I've got a '71 455 2-barrel, which was running good, when it was pulled out of a '71 Safari wagon. Then I bought a ready to run engine, from my engine guy, and don't really need this one. So, I tried to sell it for $1000--no sale. Then I tried for $800--no sale. Before I'll sell for less than that, I'll sell it dirt cheap to a Pontiac friend, or just give it to 'em. There seem to always be PLENTY of buyers for bargains, but VERY VERY few who are willing to pay the average going price--at least in my area.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been hording a chevy 454 and a dodge 440 motor for years now hoping the price I paid for them will pay off. Still waiting.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

485428 455 blocks were cast from late Nov of '70 (for '71 model use) up through the '74 model year. What pair of heads is on it, along with what the two letter block code is, can have a big effecton what the core engine is worth. Similar deal with whether the block has been bored, or the crank cut multiple times. 

From the pic, can tell the intake is a cast iron '73-75 4 bbl intake, not an earlier divorced choke 4 bbl intake. The pulleys appear to be 481039/481037... '71+ 2 groove, no AC. 

Good chance the heads are 4X 1H's, maybe even 5I's or 6H's. one will have to examine the center exhaust port area and if, 4X's, the secondary stampings. All of the above are big to huge chamber heads, basically doorstops. If that is the case, one will be buying said engine for the shortblock, and one wants to make sure the block is a decent 455 block, not one that's already .060, or is freeze cracked, or has a crank that is going to have to go 30-40. 

Being an old core engine, I would ask the seller if I could pull the intake and cyl heads to see what is there. when I began buying cores in the late 80's I bought a Starrett inside micrometer. easy to carry in my pocket and quickly measure bore sizes on bare blocks and in shortblocks that had cast pistons, that little tool saved me a lot of grief over the years buying cores. 

Pricing...here I'd go no more than $400 on the whole deal, if its just the run of the mill 2bolt 455 with doorstop heads...and I'm allotting $75-80 for the pulleys. basically looking at it for a buildable @ .030 or .040. Now, on such a core engine, if the heads are '71 96's, I'd kick in another $250. 

Realize different parts of the country, some guys think a lightly rusty std bore 2 bolt 455 block, crank, timing cover, valley pan, with some junk heads...is worth $800...I'm not buying in that area, there are deals out there.


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok thanks... I can pick it up with a Pontiac th400 tranny for $500.so I'll prolly get it


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I bought the motor tonight and it does have the 4x heads...didn't pull them to check bore so hope all is good...were these 2 bolt only blocks? And is there only 1 style of the 4x heads which is open chamber?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"...were these 2 bolt only blocks?..."


Most of the 455's I've had were drilled for 4-bolts, but had 2-bolt caps.


"...it does have the 4x heads..."


The '73 & '74 455 4x heads are supposed to be 4x-1H, with about 114cc chambers. I've read that all the 4x heads dated after sometime in May of '73, had screw-in studs. Any earlier, and they could have press-in studs.

4X Racing Heads - Tech Articles - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

I couldn't find a pic of a 1H code, but I did find one of a 3H & a 7H.


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks oldschool... And I found my answer on the heads.


----------



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw that one on craigslist. I think you got a good deal!


----------

